# E-Bike...Strava



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

I was wondering the other day, will the amount of people that get really butt hurt over their Strava times, will strava need to make a separate leaderboard or designation for E-bikes? I could care less but this was conversation that started at my shop the other day.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

For me, there are a couple of considerations:

1) I use Strava to track MY improvement over time.
2) While I have a good number of KOMs, losing them is part of the process, and I don't really care. Many of those I've lost were in places I will most likely never ride again. So be it.
3) Most of my riding is done on National Forest land. Don't have to worry about e-"bikes" on those trails.
4) Strava is not a "real" race. I really don't care about someone else's time on Segment A unless they are blowing my doors off after we toe the line. Do I use it as a reference point? Sure. But, at the pointy end, I know all of the people that are faster than me, or can look them up. I've never flagged someone's ride, and don't intend to start. But I can mentally dismiss those results that are less than credible.


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

I agree with you, for me Strava is a way to stay connected with friends and like you said, track my progress. I said in the post that I didn't care but I thought it would be an interesting topic. You know as well as I do that people get torqued up over Strava. There was one guy in our conversation that is way too into Strava.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Strava has an ebike mode, but if you select it you will lose all of your segment times and rankings. This has the negative side effect of forcing ebikes onto the main Strava app and throws off the KOM rankings. It would be simple for them to activate all the features for ebike mode and stop the cross-pollination.....


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I pefer to just poke along for the most part now with the e bike I don't have to bonzi the downhill to make the up hill another good point to a e bike .


----------



## mrfat (Jan 21, 2014)

There's a ton of butt hurt riders on strava, particularly the KOMers. I'm sure they'll need to delineate between e-bike and non but people will still cheat. 

Such fragile egos on there.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I see this subject as providing a great deal of amusement to me.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Strava does indeed have an e-bike setting, as well as pretty much every other sport by the look of it!

You do not get any segment times or rankings in e-bike mode but when you get back on your regular bike they are all still there.

The e-bike ride route is recorded though, and it does get added to your weekly total mileage.

I don't know if segments can be added for e-bike rides. But you'd be on your own with them unless somebody else rode an e-bike on the same route, and posted their times as an e-bike ride.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

With human nature being what it is and all, I'd expect a fair degree of cheating and angry recriminations going back and forth.

I'll grab some popcorn and beer, sit back, and watch the fireworks.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll just continue to ignore Strava entirely.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Strava is useful for keeping an eye on battery condition. Even if I don't have my GPS on the bike, I always have my phone and having an accurate distance measurement to relate to ah when charging helps monitor battery health. I jot down my distance traveled and then note my actual ah used on my wattmeter.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Strava is already eminently cheatable by many means (this is not exhaustive, just how I... I mean a guy I know does it):
-Modifying GPX (text!) files any number of ways.
-Creating GPX files that you never rode (not hard to do). 
-Cropping rides carefully.
-Creating weird ass segments only you can/would do. 
-Just getting lucky with GPS points, wind conditions, etc (especially on very short segments). 
-Beating up, er, I mean flagging your rivals. Too bad Strava wasn't around when Eddie Merckx got that kidney punch... it would have been so much easier for someone to just flag his whole tour.

People already cheat on Strava like crazy. So really, it's only useful to track my/your own suckiness.

I personally think they need a breathalyzer feature that gives you bonus time based on BAC. Or a peyote one. For DH segments (especially on urban roads) only. The legal fees will be more than made up in fun factor for everyone. Hell, it's probably a better business model than whatever money-suck one they're on now (does anyone know how they plan to actually be profitable?)

-Walt


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Drug test all Strava users


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe because Strava does not feature segments in its "E-Bike Ride" activity category e-bikers are inclined to post to "regular" Strava.

Here's a fellow from Specialized making no bones about a KOM he "won" on a Turbo Levo on a non-motorized trail in California's Henry W Coe State Park:
Turbo Levo FSR ride

Should we have a campaign to convince Strava to allow segments in its "E-Bike Ride" activity category?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Strava test all drug users!


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I looked at the e-bike mode today, and I think it has segments. But none really exist already - you can create them though.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

rsilvers said:


> I looked at the e-bike mode today, and I think it has segments. But none really exist already - you can create them though.


True; see also http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/strava-now-has-segments-e-bikes-1026720.html


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

The segments I care about are e bike proof. Downhills and twisty flats, with a high premium on cornering technique. Anyone that's put in the time to challenge sure won't be riding an e bike. The racerbois are screwed, though. No more clinbing KOM for you!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Moe Ped said:


> True; see also http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/strava-now-has-segments-e-bikes-1026720.html





AllMountin' said:


> The segments I care about are e bike proof. Downhills and twisty flats, with a high premium on cornering technique. Anyone that's put in the time to challenge sure won't be riding an e bike. The racerbois are screwed, though. No more clinbing KOM for you!


http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/strava-now-has-segments-e-bikes-1026720.html#post12934015


----------

